# Weekly Competition 2015-51



## Mike Hughey (Dec 15, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' U' F' U2 F' R U2 F'
*2. *R2 U' R2 U R' F2 U2 R' U' R U'
*3. *F' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R'
*4. *F2 U' F2 R F R2 U2 R' U2
*5. *F' U F2 U' R2 U' F' R2 U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 B' U2 B U2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 L2 U F' R2 B2 R B2 D2 F' L'
*2. *F' U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 B' D' B' U L F' D R D U' B'
*3. *D2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 U L F' L F R' D' U2 R F R'
*4. *L B2 D2 R2 D2 L D2 F2 R D2 L B' L' U F U2 B' R' F U2 R'
*5. *D B2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' B' L D L2 U F R' D' F' R

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 R F' Rw2 D2 B2 Uw' L R2 F U' B' Fw R2 Uw2 L2 F U B' D2 L Uw L' Fw Uw2 Fw F2 Rw B Uw U L R2 D2 L U' L2 Rw' R2 B2
*2. *B' U Fw2 U2 L' Fw2 F' L' D2 B2 Uw' U' L Fw' D' F2 U Fw F2 D' Uw' B F L' B2 Fw' F L U F' Rw2 Uw2 U' L2 F Rw2 D' F2 Rw R
*3. *B' Rw F2 Rw F' Rw R' Fw2 L D2 B' F U' L2 B L2 Rw' Fw2 F L' Rw Fw' D' F D2 Fw' L2 R B2 L U Fw2 U' F2 U Fw' F Rw' U Rw
*4. *Uw Fw2 Uw' Rw' Fw D' Uw U R D Uw' B2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 B Fw2 R' Uw' Fw F Uw2 R Fw2 F D Fw F' R2 U2 Rw U Rw' B D Uw2 U Rw2 D'
*5. *Fw' Uw' B' F2 R' Uw2 L2 Fw2 D' Uw' Rw2 D' Rw F D2 Rw R B D2 F U L D' U Fw U2 Rw2 Fw2 D' U' B' Uw R2 B2 D2 F' Uw' Rw B2 L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *D2 Dw' L Rw' F Dw Lw2 Fw' F D' Uw U2 Lw B' L' R2 F Rw2 B U2 Rw' Dw L Bw2 Dw' Uw2 U F Uw Rw' B' Bw Fw' F U B2 Bw F' L Lw' Dw F' Lw2 Rw2 R B L' D' Fw L2 D Dw U B L2 F2 D' Dw' Rw2 F'
*2. *Lw' R2 Bw' Fw2 U' B' Bw2 L' Lw2 R' B2 D2 B2 Bw' Fw F L Lw' Bw2 L2 D2 Dw Rw' B2 Bw Fw2 Dw Bw2 Dw' Uw L' B R' F Uw2 Rw' Dw L2 Dw U2 F L2 Rw' R Fw' L' Dw2 Fw' F D2 Lw' Dw2 Uw L2 Uw' R2 B' D' Uw2 L2
*3. *R Uw B2 L Rw' Fw' L' Dw2 Lw2 Rw R' U' L' Lw' B2 Uw2 R2 F' D2 F' L Dw2 B Bw D Lw2 R D2 Dw2 F2 D B2 Lw2 Uw F2 Uw B' D2 B2 Fw' L' Lw F U' R D' L' Lw2 Rw2 R' U Rw' B Uw' R Uw Fw' Uw F' Rw'
*4. *Uw2 Bw R2 U' Fw Dw Fw2 L' Lw2 Uw2 B2 Bw' Lw2 Rw' B Lw2 D2 U B Lw2 D U Lw Rw' R2 U2 Rw B2 F L' Rw' Bw' L Lw2 Rw Fw2 D' Uw2 U2 R' B R' B' Fw F' R2 B2 Bw' D2 U Rw2 U' F D2 R F L' B2 Lw2 Uw2
*5. *D' Dw' B Fw2 D' Dw' F' D2 R Bw' L' Lw B2 Bw' Fw2 F2 Lw2 Bw2 F2 Dw' R Dw Lw Rw2 R' Uw' Rw2 R' B' D2 B' Dw2 U2 Fw2 Dw' L2 Lw B' F Lw Rw U2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 R' F L' Lw2 R2 D' Uw2 U R Uw2 Rw' R Fw2 Lw' Rw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F 3U 2U2 B2 2B' F D' 3U2 3R' R 2B' 3U' 2L' 3F2 2L2 D' 3U2 L R' 3F2 3R R2 D' R' 2F 2R2 2D2 3F L 2L 3R' 2R' 2D' 3R' F' L2 3R2 2B' 2F F2 D2 2D 2U 2R' 2B2 2F2 3R U' 2L2 2R' 2D2 2L2 D 3U 2F' D' 2D' R' U2 3R2 R' 3U' 2B2 2D2 F' 2R2 B' D 2L 2B2
*2. *2U2 R' 2B2 3F 3R 2R U' F' 3U 2U2 3R' D' 2B 3R2 B2 L2 2L U' 2L2 2D' 2F U2 L' 2L2 3F' 3R' 2F F 2D' 3U' 2F2 U' B' 2L2 F' 2U R 2B2 2F' 2L 2B' U' 2R 3F2 2L' 2R' 3U2 3F 2R' B' 2D' L 3F 2D2 3F 2U' L F2 2R U2 2B 3U 3R 2B2 2L' R' U2 2F 2D' 2R'
*3. *2D U 2L 3R2 3U' 2U' 3R' R' 2D2 2L 2U B 2B 3U' F2 D 2D2 2U2 3R' 3U' U B 3R2 B' D' 2D 3U2 2U2 2R' R2 2U' 2B F2 3R D2 3U' 3R 3F L2 3R' 2R' R2 2D' 3U' 3R' 3F2 2F2 L2 2F' D2 U2 2L 2D' U' B 2F' 2D2 F 3U L 3R2 B' 2F L2 3R2 2F' 2L' D2 R2 U2
*4. *U' L' R B 3F2 2U2 F 3R' 3U' B F' 3U' 3R2 2B2 3F2 F2 D2 B 2L 2B2 3U2 U2 2B2 2F 2R D2 U2 2F' D 2D 2U' U2 2B' 2F2 U' L' 2R' 3U' L2 2U' U' B' 3U B2 L 2B' R' 2U' 3F' D' B' 3F2 2F R' 2B2 2R D 2L' F' 2U2 2B' U' 2F 2L2 R 3U2 3F 3U2 2U' 2L'
*5. *3R 2B2 L B F 2U 2L2 3R R' 2F F2 3U B 2D' 2R2 F' 2L 2B' D B R B' 2B L2 2U2 3F2 3R U2 L 2R' D L2 3R2 2D L' B' 3R U F2 R F' 2D2 2R 2U 2F' 2R2 B2 3F' 2L' 3R2 2U2 U' B 2F2 L 3U' 2F 2L2 3F2 R2 2B 2F' U B' 2B2 3F2 2U' 2L2 2D' F

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R2 3F' L 3R' 2D 3R D' 2D 3D' 2L2 3D2 U' 3R2 B2 2B2 3L2 3R' 2R R 3U' U2 B' L' 2L2 3D' 3B2 2F 3R2 3U' F' 3R2 3U2 2B F2 3U2 L2 R' 2U' U 2L2 3F' 3U' L2 2L 3B' U' 3F2 D 2D2 3D' B' 3B' 2F2 L2 B' 2U 2F 2D2 B2 D' 2D' 2R U' 2L 3L2 3R2 2R' F2 2U2 3F' 2R' 2F 2U F' 3L' 3D' 3F' 2F' 3L2 2B 2D L 2D 3F' 3L' 3R' 2U 3L2 2R' 2B' D B' 3R D' 3D 2B 2F' L' 3L' 3F
*2. *F2 U 3B' 3F D2 3B' L2 3L 3R' 2R2 R 2D B' 2U' U' 2B2 3L' 3R' R' B' 3B' 3F2 2L' 3D 3U' 2R2 3F2 U2 B 3L2 2B2 3L2 3U' 2U' U' 2B2 2L 2R B 2D2 3U' 3F2 F2 3D2 2U' U' 2F2 2U2 2F' 2L' 3D2 3F2 3R 3D 2U2 R' B 3L2 3R 2D' B' 3R2 U' 3R2 U 3B' D' 2L' U 3B 3L' 2B' 2F2 L' 2B' 2F2 F' 3L' 2U2 3L 3U' 3L2 3R' F' D2 3B' F2 R2 2B 3B2 2L' 3R D B L2 2L2 3L 3R2 R 2U
*3. *2D2 3R 3B' F2 U2 3F D' 3D' 2L' 3L' 2R' 3U' 2F2 D 3L2 2D 3B2 2F' 3U' B2 L' 3L' B 2B 3F 2F L2 2L2 2B' 3D' F L2 3R' 2F2 2L 3B 2L' 3U' B2 3D2 U2 3B2 U' F2 2R 3D' 3L' 2D2 B 3U 2B U' 3F 2U' 3R2 R' 2D L' 2F R' 2U' 3R' 3B2 U L' 3L' 2B2 2L2 2R R' 3D' 2L 3L' 2R 3B2 3R R2 2U2 F2 3L 2R2 U' 3F' 3D' 3F' U' 2L 2B2 3B' 2U 3B' 3L2 B' F R2 3B2 3F2 D' 2L2 3F
*4. *2D2 2B L2 3U R' F2 3L' 3R' R2 F 3R 2D L 2R' D' 2B2 3U' 2U 2R2 3B2 3F' 3L' 3D 2B2 2R' 3F R2 D2 U 2L 3B' U 3L' 3U2 2B2 L B2 2B L' B 2D' 2L' 2R2 R' 3U' 2B2 3B2 L D 3D' 2L 2R2 D' F 2U 3L 2B R B2 2F 3U 2R U2 3B' 2R D' 2B 3D2 L2 U2 3L' U2 L' D2 3U' 3B' 3F U' 3F2 2U' B 2F2 3L2 2R2 3D2 3F 2U' 3F' U' 3R' 3B' 3F' F L 2U2 L' 2R' D' 3L' B
*5. *D2 2B R' 3F' 2U2 R2 3D2 3L 2F F2 R' D' 3L 2R R 3D2 2B F2 3L' D L' R2 B' 2B2 3F2 3U' 2F' 2D 3U B' 3B 3D2 2U' U2 B2 F 3D 3U 2U2 U' 2R R' 3D' 3U2 2U' 3R2 D2 2B' 3B 2F' 2R' B' 3R2 F' 3L2 2R R2 2D' 3U' 2F' 3L 2D2 2U 2L2 3L2 U2 2B2 2F 3R' 2R2 R2 3F D' 3R B2 2F U2 F D2 2U' 3F 2L U' L D 3B' L' 2U2 2L D2 2D2 3B L' 2D2 L 2D L R' B 3B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U F U' R F2 R' U2 R
*2. *R F2 U F' R2 U2 F' R U'
*3. *U R2 F2 U' F' U' R2 U R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U L F' R' U D2 R2 D' F B2 D R2 U' F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D'
*2. *L2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 D' L2 F' L B D' R B L' F2 R U
*3. *R2 U2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 U F U2 B2 L' U' F2 R2 B D2 L

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Uw Fw U2 L2 Rw B2 Uw2 Rw Fw' F2 R D2 R' Fw2 Uw2 Rw Fw R2 B' F' R2 B2 R Fw2 L' B2 L2 Rw2 R D' Rw' B' D2 Uw2 Fw Uw' U Rw U
*2. *Uw2 B' D L Fw L Uw2 B F' R2 F' D2 U2 L' B' Uw Rw2 D' U Fw2 F' Uw Fw2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 Uw' U' Rw' B L' F R Uw U Rw2 U2 B'
*3. *D2 R2 Uw F2 Rw' B Fw' R F' D' Rw F2 D' Uw U Fw D' L' F' U2 B' Uw2 B2 Rw' F' Uw2 L' Uw L Rw2 D2 U' B2 Fw2 U Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw' B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R Dw2 Uw U L2 Lw R2 D2 Uw2 U Fw' F Uw U' B2 Bw' F Lw Dw2 B' L2 R2 U2 B U L U Rw2 R2 B' Uw' L2 Dw' F Lw Uw2 R U2 Bw2 Fw2 R B2 D B' Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 F' L' Rw2 F2 Lw' Rw2 B' Uw B U2 R D U2
*2. *Uw2 Rw2 Dw' Bw Fw' Uw' Rw2 Uw' L F Rw2 Fw D' Dw2 B' Dw' Fw' L Lw Rw' F Dw2 Uw' L' Lw' F Lw' R Fw L2 R Dw Rw R' F2 U F' U L Lw' D2 Fw' Uw U Rw Fw' L Lw Dw' Rw Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 F2 L' Rw R' Fw' Lw'
*3. *Uw2 Bw' Fw F Dw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw B2 L2 Rw2 Dw' Uw' L U2 B2 F2 R Uw' Bw' L2 Rw U2 Lw2 Bw D' B Fw2 F2 Lw' Fw' Uw2 U2 B2 Bw2 U B2 L' Rw F' Uw2 Bw' L Lw' Dw B2 Bw2 L U2 L Lw2 Rw2 Dw R D Dw' Fw' Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' 2L' 2R2 3U' U' 2L2 3R 3F R' 3F2 D2 2L 2R' 3F' D2 2U2 U' R U 2L2 2B2 2F2 F' D B D 2L2 2D' U2 F' 2L2 2D' 3U' 2U L' 2R' R' D2 2B 2D 2F F' 3R 3U2 2B 2D' 2R F' 2L2 3R' 2F2 2R' 2B F2 D2 3U 2U2 3R U2 2L 2R' 2D U R' B F2 D 3U2 3F2 2U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D 2R2 3U2 2U' L2 2L 3L' 2B2 2D' F 3D2 3B' 3R' D' 3B' 2D 2L2 B 2F F2 D2 3D' 3F' 3U 2U2 U2 R2 B2 3U2 2L 3F' 3R2 F2 U' 2F F2 2U2 2B' 2D 2U' F2 U 2F2 U' L 2B F2 3R R2 D 2R' U 2B R D 3D' B2 L 3R 2R 3B 2D' 3D2 2U' L' 3U2 3B2 2F R D' 3D 3B F 2L D 3U2 U' 3L U' R' 3D' L 2B 2R 3U 2B' 2L' 3L2 2R2 B 3F2 2L 2D 2R' B2 2B' 3B2 3F F R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R' U2 B U' F2 L' R' D2 F L B'
*2. *U2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D B' L D F' L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U2
*3. *B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U2 R' U B U B D' F D2 L'
*4. *D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 L' R2 D2 B R2 D U' F R' F' D2 B U
*5. *D2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 R' D2 B F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2
*6. *F' U2 L2 B' D2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 F' R D' L' B' L2 D' R D' U B2
*7. *B U2 D2 B2 R D' F U2 F B2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D F2 R2 F2
*8. *U2 B2 U L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F' D2 R' U B L B D B' R'
*9. *B R D' F2 U R U' R2 L2 U F B D2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 U2 D2
*10. *F2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 L R2 B2 R B L D' B U' F' R D U L
*11. *R2 L U R B U' R U2 D R' D2 L F2 U2 L2 B2 L B2 R U2
*12. *B2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 F' U2 F L2 R' D L F D2 F U' R' F'
*13. *U' R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U' R B' R F L' D' L' R' F R
*14. *F2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 D' U' L' F' D2 B R' B2 F2 R2 F2
*15. *R2 U2 B D2 U2 B F' D2 L2 R2 F2 D' R' D' F D U' R2 F U'
*16. *B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U F D2 L F' U2 R U2 F' L' U'
*17. *D2 R' B2 D2 B2 U2 L U2 B2 L F' U' B' F' D' L2 U' B U F'
*18. *D2 L' D B' L2 F' B D F2 L' F2 L' D2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 R'
*19. *R2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' B' R2 B' D2 R2 D' U2 L' D' U
*20. *R' D F' R2 D2 R F2 R' D2 F L2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 R2
*21. *L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 F' U R' U F' D F2 L' U F'
*22. *F L U' F' R D' L' D F L' U F2 B2 D' R2 U2 D' L2 U2 R2
*23. *D2 L D2 F2 L' U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D L' F L2 U L' F2 L' U2 L2
*24. *B U R L' U' B U' B U R2 B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 D2 F R2 F U2
*25. *B2 F2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F R' B2 U2 F R2 U' L2 R' D'
*26. *U D2 F L F L' D2 R' F' L2 U2 B2 D B2 U R2 U L2 D2 R2
*27. *R2 F U2 B2 D2 F R2 F' L2 D2 U2 R' B2 U' F2 U2 F' R2 F' L' F
*28. *L2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' B D L2 R U' B U2 L2 B U2
*29. *F2 L2 U R2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F' L F R' D' F2 D2 F U L
*30. *B2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L F' U' L2 R B U2 L U' F
*31. *L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 B' D2 U2 L B R2 U2 F' L U'
*32. *U2 F' R2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 F R B2 F' U R2 U' L' U2 F' D'
*33. *U2 F' R2 B U2 F D2 F' D2 R2 B2 R F' R' D' F' L2 U B' F' L
*34. *D2 L2 B L2 F' R2 F U2 B' U2 L' D' R U F U' L B2 L F'
*35. *D2 B2 F2 L' F2 D2 L B2 F2 R' D2 B' F' R' U' F L D' U' R'
*36. *F2 L' D' B R L2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 R F2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 R
*37. *R2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 D' L B2 D2 B' F L U' R2 D2 R2
*38. *F R2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F' L2 D F U' B2 L U B' R' U' B
*39. *R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U2 B F2 D' L2 D2 R' B2 L' U' L
*40. *R2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R U F2 U2 F L' R' B F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' D L' U2 B2 U2 F L U' B R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D'
*2. *R' F' B' R B' L D B2 R' F' D2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 F2 D2
*3. *B U2 R2 F D2 F' D2 B' D2 F' D' R D F' D2 L' D U L F'
*4. *L U D L' U' B L2 U R' B U F2 L2 D B2 U L2 U' L2 D F2
*5. *L2 U2 B2 F U2 F D2 L2 U2 F' L2 U R D' L2 F L D' F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 L' D' U2 R' F2 D B' D2 U
*2. *R2 F U2 L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 U2 F2 U B F' R' B2 U F' D' U'
*3. *D2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' B R B' D U' F' R B' L' B2
*4. *L B U' F2 U2 R L D R' B' R2 U' B2 U' L2 D' L2 U L2 U F2
*5. *L2 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 B' L F D L B U L2 U L2 B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' D R' L F2 U' R2 F U' F2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 B L2 B2 R2 U2
*2. *L2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 F' L2 B' D2 B U L' D' L B D' L R D B'
*3. *B R2 U2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 U' B L' R2 D L B R' D F
*4. *B2 L F B' U' D' L' D' R L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 D L2 F2
*5. *D' F R F2 D2 F' B2 L' U' R2 U2 D2 F' D2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' B' L' R2 F L U B F' R' U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F R2 F' U2 R' F U'
*3. *U2 L2 B' F2 L2 B2 F U2 L2 F' D' F R2 F R2 F2 R B
*4. *Fw2 R' Uw' B' D Uw L Rw' D' Uw2 U2 B Fw' Rw Uw Fw' F' L Fw2 R2 B Fw Uw2 U Rw R D U' L2 Uw2 F' D' L' B2 F' R Fw' L' Uw' B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 U F2 R U2 R' U2 R2
*3. *R2 U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D F2 D2 B R' B2 L2 R U' F D' R' B2
*4. *B D2 L R2 Fw U' Rw B2 Fw L B' D2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 D2 B' R' B2 U' F D2 R Fw' F' L Fw' R D U' F2 R2 B2 L Rw' Fw Rw' R Uw' L2
*5. *Lw' B D2 U2 L' U Lw' Dw2 R2 D B Fw' F L F' Rw' Bw' R B Bw' Fw' Dw B2 Lw' F2 Lw Rw R' B Bw2 Rw R F' L2 Rw R' F2 R B2 U' Lw Dw' L Uw2 U' Rw' R' U2 B2 Fw' F' L2 Uw' U L2 U' R' U L2 F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=0 / dUdU u=-5,d=0 / ddUU u=-3,d=4 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-1 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=6 / dUdU u=2,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=-1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-1 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=2 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-5,d=6 / UdUd u=6,d=3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=3 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=0 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' B U L' B U' R l r b'
*2. *R B U B R B U' B r' b'
*3. *L' R' L' R' B R' U r' b' u'
*4. *B L B R' U L' U l' r' u'
*5. *U L' B R B U' B' l u

*Square-1*
*1. *(3, 2) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4)
*2. *(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (0, 4)
*3. *(1, 6) / (-1, 5) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-2, -4) / (0, 4)
*4. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-5, 4)
*5. *(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' L' D' L R D U' D L D' U'
*2. *L' U' R U L' R' U' D U R' U'
*3. *L U' D U' D' R D' L' R' D' U'
*4. *D U R' U R' L U L D' U'
*5. *R' U L U' L D' U R' U D' U'


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 15, 2015)

*2x2:* 7.93, (5.74), 6.63, 8.90, (9.14) = *7.82*
*3x3:* 20.92, 20.11, (21.01), 16.06, (15.83) = *19.03*
*4x4:* (1:23.42), 1:14.09, 1:15.27, 1:08.12, (1:01.27) = *1:12.49*
*6x6:* 5:33.49, 5:31.28, (5:50.21), 5:25.47, (5:01.72) = *5:30.08*
*3BLD:* 4:26.62, 2:45.96, 2:59.95 = *2:45.96*
*4BLD:* 19:21.35, DNS, DNS = *19:21.35*
*MBLD: 3/3 = 3 16:24.26*
*234: 1:41.19*
*Mega:* 1:47.40, (1:57.67), 1:56.41, 1:42.90, (1:33.97) = *1:48.91*
*Pyra:* 22.32, (12.09), 12.16, (23.40), 12.89 = *15.79*
*Sq1:* (1:38.63), (1:04.16), 1:11.21, 1:21.87, 1:08.32 = *1:13.80*

My 4x4 broke so I can't finish the 4BLD attempts


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 15, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Placeholder for my times
> 
> *2x2x2:*
> *3x3x3:*
> ...



I'ts funny how many times through the years this idea has come up anew.
(Or getting the first post after the scrambles ) This competition has soon
run for ten years.

Actually there's even a policy against it (although I personally don't care much)
as this sort of post does not add anything valuable to anyone (but the poster).

So please do at least one event with times before adding the post, thx.


----------



## pjk (Dec 16, 2015)

*3x3*: (14.26), 13.66, 12.24, 13.08, (12.04) = 12.99
*5x5:* 1:46.98, 1:32.93, (1:32.02), (1:49.17), 1:44.63 = 1:41.51


----------



## mafergut (Dec 16, 2015)

MatsBergsten said:


> I'ts funny how many times through the years this idea has come up anew.
> (Or getting the first post after the scrambles ) This competition has soon
> run for ten years.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I didn't know about this rule. I really don't care whether my post is the first or last or whatever, I was just planning on doing at least the 2x2 solves but had to leave so I ended up with just an empty post. I have deleted the post anyway and will create a new one when I have some solves to post. My apologies again.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 16, 2015)

*2X2X2:* 9.00 7.03 (5.35) 8.38 (9.56) = *8.14*
*3X3x3:*: 18.85 (16.89) 19.17 18.88 (20.50) = *18.97*
*4X4X4:* (1:41.84) 1:47.18 1:53.82 2:02.68 (DNF) = *1:54.56*


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 17, 2015)

clock: 11.37, (13.27), (10.88), 12.30, 12.71 (ao5 = 12.13)
megaminx: (2:19.36), 2:10.16, 2:05.42, 2:00.51, (1.59.68) (ao5 = 2:05.36) notice how my times just get better from solve 1 to solve 5 (lol). but FINALLY SUB 2

pyraminx: 6.86, 5.38, 8.03, 6.70, 7.46 (ao5 = 7.01)
skewb: 8.96, 8.80, 10.31, 10.69, 11.52 (ao5 = 9.98)


----------



## mafergut (Dec 17, 2015)

*2x2x2:* 5.58, 5.01, (4.62), 5.86, (6.84) = *5.48*
*3x3x3:* 21.30, 18.93, (17.24), (23.61), 20.10 = *20.11*
*3x3x3 OH:* (1:03.72), (44.19), 49.51, 52.93, 52.79 = *51.75*

2x2x2: All quite easy scrambles for Ortega, should have been better but a nice average after all.
3x3x3: Another terribly inconsistent 3x3 example 
3x3x3 OH: All 5 solves with 2L OLL and two R-perms (I don't know them yet OH so I do an A followed by J). 'Nuff said


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 17, 2015)

222: 6.03, (5.19), 5.77, 5.42, (7.76+) = 5.74
333: (16.86), 16.59+, 16.75, (14.66), 16.74 = 16.69
444: 1:09.33, (1:09.73), (52.71), 58.60, 1:01.40 = 1:03.11 could have been sub 1 if it weren't for a counting 1:09.
555: (1:46.57), 1:47.52, 1:59.45, 2:01.43, (2:06.31) = 1:56.13
Pyraminx: 9.87, 8.27, (7.88), 10.50, (11.58) = 9.55
Skewb: 19.20+, (19.69), (11.17+), 13.96, 18.64 = 17.26 lol so bad


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 18, 2015)

So is there any thought on adding or removal of events for next year/ ever in the future? Also any thoughts on making the skewb random state scrmable


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2015)

*3x3:* (15.36), (DNF), 16.75, 17.56, 15.68 = 16.66
*4x4:* 55.53, 1:02.27, 59.60, (50.66), (1:05.67) = 59.13
*5x5:* (1:47.03), 1:40.06, 1:44.20, (1:32.15), 1:43.60 = 1:42.62
*6x6:* 3:08.18, (2:56.17), 3:06.84, 3:09.72, (3:23.34) = 3:08.25
*7x7:* 4:28.98, (4:25.64), 4:47.71, (5:13.40), 4:35.04 = 4:37.24
*OH:* 31.22, (22.43), 27.99, (33.09), 28.67 = 29.29
*Megaminx:* (1:57.90), 2:01.92, 1:59.09, (2:23.25), 1:58.01 =1:59.67


----------



## mjm (Dec 20, 2015)

*2x2:* 4.28, (3.76), (4.34), 4.14, 4.27 = *4.23*—No CLL, sadly
*3x3:* (19.01), 17.16, 18.86, (14.40), 17.33 = *17.78*
*4x4:* 1:21.18, (1:16.47), (1:42.23), 1:24.44, 1:40.24 = *1:28.62*—Not great
*3x3OH:* 40.76, 38.13 (32.96), (47.64), 42.54 = *40.48*—Ehh
*234: 2:05.05*
*Pyra:* 13.75, (15.40), 11.20, (8.58), 13.65 = *12.87*
*Skewb:* 12.83, 15.14, (18.15), 13.60, (10.55) = *13.86*
Would have done 5x5 stuff but I don't have three hours.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 20, 2015)

mjm said:


> *FMC: 46*
> Also I really need to update my sig.


You also need an explanation on how you acheived your 46 moves.
(or at least next time )
For guidelines on how you can look at others .


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 20, 2015)

megaminx: 1:05.87, 1:01.36, 1:10.10, 1:08.20, 1:18.59 = 1:08.06


----------



## mjm (Dec 20, 2015)

I'll remove it for now, unless I can recreate the solution. 
Thank you!


----------



## Torch (Dec 21, 2015)

2x2: (3.31), (4.77), 4.27, 4.15, 4.20 = 4.21
3x3: 12.34, 12.32, 12.76, (13.65), (10.74) = 12.47
4x4: 52.14, 49.68, (41.94), 54.78, (56.03) = 52.20
5x5: (1:54.41), 2:11.27, 2:15.88, 2:14.44, (2:16.70) = 2:13.86
2BLD: DNF, DNF, 39.86 = 39.86
3BLD: 1:29.39, 1:19.44, 1:16.25 = 1:16.25
4BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
OH: 25.49, (24.16), (26.64), 25.98, 24.35 = 25.27
MTS: (2:08.71), 1:29.34, 1:07.97, (1:01.32), 1:15.56 = 1:17.62
FMC: 28


Spoiler



U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' B' L' R2 F L U B F' R' U

(U2 R')//2x2x1
R2 D2//3x2x1
R' U F2 U' R2 B U' B2 *F*//F2L-1
*F *D' F' L' F L D L' F' L D//L3C

Skeleton: [1] R2 D2 R' U F2 U' R2 B U' B2 F2 D' F' L' F L D L' F' L D R U2 (23)

[1]: D L D' R2 D L' D' R2

Solution: D L D' R2 D L' D R' U F2 U' R2 B U' B2 F2 D' F' L' F L D L' F' L D R U2 (28)


2-4: 1:17.50
2-5: 3:33.17 
Mega: (1:51.77), (1:29.15), 1:30.21, 1:37.87, 1:41.01 = 1:36.36
Pyra: 6.47, (5.66), 7.04, 5.66, (7.05) = 6.39
Skewb: (6.42), 8.12, 6.88, 7.29, (11.09) = 7.43


----------



## Bogdan (Dec 21, 2015)

*2x2x2:* 6.60, 6.43, (6.17), (9.71), 6.50-> *6.51*
*3x3x3:* (15.76), 15.80, 16.92, (19.39), 16.58-> *16.43*
*4x4x4:* (1:13.43), (1:27.90), 1:15.84, 1:23.18, 1:24.30-> *1:21.11*
*5x5x5:* 2:52.78, (2:25.39), 2:26.83, 2:44.18, (3:32.20)-> *2:41.26*
*7x7x7:* (9:56.09), 9:39.27, 9:09.65, (9:09.64), 9:38.05-> *9:28.99*
*2x2x2BLD:* 1:15.86, 1:21.38, 50.70-> *50.70*
*3x3x3BLD:* DNF, DNF, 5:36.97-> *5:36.97*
*3x3x3OH:* 38.16, (43.21), 35.53, (28.48), 38.05-> *37.25*
*234*-> *2:00.14*
*2345*-> *4:30.32*
*megaminx:* 3:13.82, 3:12.88, (3:00.52), 3:03.74, (3:19.25)-> *3:10.15*
*sq-1:* (1:05.75), 1:00.58, (32.12), 1:04.17, 33.58-> *52.78*
*skewb:* 8.43, (7.47), (17.77), 13.53, 10.86-> *10.94*
*3x3x3FM: DNF*


----------



## Torch (Dec 22, 2015)

I just added my FMC result, I didn't realize it was after the closing time. Can it still be accepted?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 22, 2015)

Torch said:


> I just added my FMC result, I didn't realize it was after the closing time. Can it still be accepted?


No problem, I'm more flexible than a computer program .

@mjm: don't remove it but add an explanation next time

@jaysammey: we won't remove or add anything without anyone wishing it.
Perhaps remove Magic/MM because they are not any longer official events,
but the relays and MTC are not either.
As to random state for Skewb it would perhaps be better vut must be done
by Odder (Carrot) and I am not sure he reads this any longer. (Perhaps
we can alert him )


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 22, 2015)

MatsBergsten said:


> @jaysammey: we won't remove or add anything without anyone wishing it.
> Perhaps remove Magic/MM because they are not any longer official events,
> but the relays and MTC are not either.
> As to random state for Skewb it would perhaps be better vut must be done
> ...



As someone who has competed in this for a long time, mts and relays are really cool! They have their own unique challenge and add to the solving experience. Big bld is also cool (although I've never done it) and I think it's a great option for those that compete in those events) magic and master magic just aren't puzzle, and I only do them for points. It's just the same restating motion. And not really adding anything to the solving world.

As for events to add, I have non in particular that would be cool. But there are thousands of puzzles that I'm sure would make some great addition.

Just my 2 cents though, I love this competition and I think it is great for the community, y'all keep up the great work


----------



## Torch (Dec 23, 2015)

Results? (Unless I''m stupid and missing where they are)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 27, 2015)

Sorry. I thought I posted the results before X-mas break.

Anyway, congrats to cuberkid, Torch and JaySammey 

*2x2x2*(34)

 2.22 WACWCA
 2.98 cuberkid10
 3.01 EMI
 3.33 G2013
 3.38 Isaac Lai
 3.61 hssandwich
 3.72 ichcubegern
 3.89 Tx789
 4.18 JustinTimeCuber
 4.21 Torch
 4.23 mjm
 4.23 FastCubeMaster
 4.73 giorgi
 4.78 Dadd
 4.82 Yetiowin
 4.97 jaysammey777
 5.15 Enzo Mattos
 5.20 turtwig
 5.48 mafergut
 5.74 Ordway Persyn
 5.79 CyanSandwich
 5.91 connorlacrosse
 6.51 h2f
 6.51 Bogdan
 6.57 evileli
 6.91 Kenneth Svendson
 6.92 bulletpal
 7.82 Sergeant Baboon
 8.10 Schmidt
 8.14 MarcelP
 8.45 StarOfDoom
 8.70 MFCuber
 9.92 arbivara
 18.66 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(45)

 8.71 Lapinsavant
 9.56 DanpHan
 9.57 EMI
 10.40 cuberkid10
 10.55 WACWCA
 10.68 Isaac Lai
 10.95 qaz
 12.47 Torch
 12.58 Raptor56
 12.60 ichcubegern
 12.91 G2013
 12.99 pjk
 13.06 jaysammey777
 13.13 giorgi
 13.28 Paarth Chhabra
 13.57 Cale S
 13.60 hssandwich
 13.76 FastCubeMaster
 14.07 Enzo Mattos
 14.19 turtwig
 14.28 Dadd
 14.44 JustinTimeCuber
 14.78 Tx789
 14.88 Kenneth Svendson
 15.77 CyanSandwich
 16.18 Yetiowin
 16.43 Bogdan
 16.66 Dene
 16.69 Ordway Persyn
 17.05 evileli
 17.26 StarOfDoom
 17.78 mjm
 18.97 MarcelP
 19.03 Sergeant Baboon
 20.11 mafergut
 20.16 h2f
 21.36 MFCuber
 22.43 bulletpal
 23.60 Schmidt
 25.64 Bubbagrub
 28.00 connorlacrosse
 28.01 Jason Green
 33.73 arbivara
 34.85 MatsBergsten
 54.31 onotee
*4x4x4*(20)

 37.25 EMI
 42.10 cuberkid10
 51.10 qaz
 51.60 WACWCA
 52.20 Torch
 53.08 Isaac Lai
 53.82 ichcubegern
 59.13 Dene
 59.19 hssandwich
 1:00.52 jaysammey777
 1:02.56 Yetiowin
 1:03.11 Ordway Persyn
 1:03.57 turtwig
 1:12.49 Sergeant Baboon
 1:14.46 CyanSandwich
 1:21.11 Bogdan
 1:22.98 h2f
 1:28.62 mjm
 1:54.56 MarcelP
 2:08.23 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:31.82 ichcubegern
 1:31.98 cuberkid10
 1:41.51 pjk
 1:42.62 Dene
 1:48.54 turtwig
 1:50.01 Cale S
 1:53.46 Yetiowin
 1:56.13 Ordway Persyn
 2:03.85 jaysammey777
 2:13.86 Torch
 2:37.46 Isaac Lai
 2:41.26 Bogdan
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(3)

 3:08.25 Dene
 3:46.10 jaysammey777
 5:30.08 Sergeant Baboon
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:37.24 Dene
 5:35.95 jaysammey777
 6:30.44 Kit Clement
 9:28.99 Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 18.31 EMI
 18.57 Lapinsavant
 20.80 qaz
 21.28 ichcubegern
 22.46 Isaac Lai
 23.31 Paarth Chhabra
 23.31 Yetiowin
 24.34 cuberkid10
 25.11 hssandwich
 25.27 Torch
 29.29 Dene
 29.87 WACWCA
 30.85 Tx789
 32.23 FastCubeMaster
 32.29 turtwig
 35.66 jaysammey777
 37.25 Bogdan
 39.32 Dadd
 40.48 mjm
 40.69 Cale S
 47.44 h2f
 48.18 CyanSandwich
 51.74 mafergut
 59.96 bulletpal
 1:01.76 arbivara
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:09.53 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 11.82 hssandwich
 22.47 h2f
 27.37 MatsBergsten
 38.32 jaysammey777
 39.86 Torch
 50.70 Bogdan
 DNF Yetiowin
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 1:16.25 Torch
 1:22.40 MatsBergsten
 1:54.42 ichcubegern
 2:16.49 Kit Clement
 2:40.18 hssandwich
 2:45.96 Sergeant Baboon
 5:36.97 Bogdan
 DNF h2f
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:57.16 MatsBergsten
12:10.39 h2f
19:21.35 Sergeant Baboon
 DNF Torch
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(1)

14:32.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

20/24 (57:24)  kamilprzyb
5/5 (23:59)  MatsBergsten
3/3 (16:24)  Sergeant Baboon
5/7 (55:38)  Kit Clement
4/7 (55:21)  Enzo Mattos
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 46.11 jaysammey777
 1:17.62 Torch
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 46.37 EMI
 1:03.21 cuberkid10
 1:12.48 Isaac Lai
 1:14.80 ichcubegern
 1:17.50 Torch
 1:20.49 jaysammey777
 1:21.52 Yetiowin
 1:30.96 Kenneth Svendson
 1:39.05 turtwig
 1:41.19 Sergeant Baboon
 2:00.14 Bogdan
 2:05.05 mjm
 2:06.71 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:04.35 EMI
 2:40.71 cuberkid10
 2:59.69 ichcubegern
 3:09.03 turtwig
 3:27.98 Yetiowin
 3:30.45 jaysammey777
 3:33.17 Torch
 3:51.97 Isaac Lai
 4:20.80 Kenneth Svendson
 4:30.32 Bogdan
*Magic*(1)

 1.49 jaysammey777
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.71 jaysammey777
*Skewb*(19)

 4.12 Cale S
 4.13 Isaac Lai
 4.54 hssandwich
 6.03 ichcubegern
 6.76 qaz
 7.02 Yetiowin
 7.43 Torch
 8.78 turtwig
 8.84 cuberkid10
 9.46 Tx789
 9.99 pyr14
 10.94 Bogdan
 11.66 jaysammey777
 12.75 Isaacattack
 12.87 Enzo Mattos
 13.86 mjm
 17.27 Ordway Persyn
 18.83 CyanSandwich
 33.30 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(5)

 12.13 pyr14
 13.27 jaysammey777
 16.49 Kenneth Svendson
 17.54 Schmidt
 26.93 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(22)

 4.15 hssandwich
 4.32 Isaac Lai
 5.98 cuberkid10
 6.39 Torch
 6.70 Cale S
 6.70 MFCuber
 6.72 jaysammey777
 6.79 ichcubegern
 6.83 Paarth Chhabra
 7.01 pyr14
 7.05 Enzo Mattos
 7.10 Isaacattack
 7.23 Tx789
 8.05 Yetiowin
 9.55 Ordway Persyn
 9.91 Kenneth Svendson
 11.78 turtwig
 12.87 mjm
 13.10 CyanSandwich
 15.25 Schmidt
 15.79 Sergeant Baboon
 1:23.86 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:08.06 JianhanC
 1:22.90 jaysammey777
 1:29.77 cuberkid10
 1:32.61 Isaac Lai
 1:36.36 Torch
 1:48.90 Sergeant Baboon
 1:59.67 Dene
 2:05.36 pyr14
 3:10.15 Bogdan
*Square-1*(11)

 13.33 Raptor56
 15.88 hssandwich
 19.54 qaz
 24.31 cuberkid10
 29.43 Cale S
 29.78 Kit Clement
 39.02 Isaac Lai
 45.66 Tx789
 48.26 jaysammey777
 52.78 Bogdan
 1:13.80 Sergeant Baboon
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

26 Raptor56
28 Torch
29 ardi4nto
29 okayama
30 jaysammey777
31 CyanSandwich
42 Enzo Mattos
49 arbivara
DNF  Bogdan

*Contest results*

229 cuberkid10
224 Torch
217 jaysammey777
207 Isaac Lai
203 ichcubegern
177 hssandwich
161 EMI
142 Yetiowin
127 Bogdan
127 turtwig
120 qaz
119 WACWCA
112 Cale S
103 Tx789
101 Enzo Mattos
99 Dene
94 Sergeant Baboon
84 MatsBergsten
81 CyanSandwich
77 mjm
76 Lapinsavant
75 Ordway Persyn
74 h2f
74 Raptor56
74 Paarth Chhabra
73 FastCubeMaster
71 G2013
63 Kenneth Svendson
63 Dadd
59 giorgi
56 kamilprzyb
55 JustinTimeCuber
53 pjk
48 Kit Clement
47 DanpHan
39 mafergut
38 pyr14
37 MFCuber
31 evileli
30 arbivara
29 MarcelP
27 Schmidt
27 bulletpal
24 StarOfDoom
23 connorlacrosse
20 Isaacattack
17 okayama
17 ardi4nto
13 JianhanC
9 Bubbagrub
7 Jason Green
4 onotee


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 27, 2015)

Georgia Cubers on top!


----------

